# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات نوكيا اشا 501

## mohamed73

* Nokia Asha 501*                                 Also available as Nokia Asha 501   Dual Sim with dual SIM card support. *General*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] GSM 900 / 1800 - RM-899 850 / 1900 - RM-900  GSM 900 / 1800 - SIM 1 & SIM 2   - RM-902 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Optional Dual SIM (Micro-SIM, dual   stand-by) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2013, May الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Coming soon. Exp. release 2013,   June *Body*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 99.2 x 58 x 12.1 mm (3.91 x 2.28 x   0.48 in) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 98.2 g (3.46 oz) *Display*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] TFT capacitive touchscreen, 256K   colors الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 240 x 320 pixels, 3.0 inches (~133   ppi pixel density) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Up to 2 fingers *Sound*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Vibration, MP3 ringtones الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes *Memory*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] microSD, up to 32 GB, 4 GB card   included الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 128 MB,    64 MB RAM *Data*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Up to 85.6 kbps الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Up to 236.8 kbps الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, v3.0 with EDR الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, microUSB v2.0       *Camera*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 3.15 MP, 2048x1536 pixels الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes,QVGA@15fps الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] No *Features*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Nokia Asha software platform 1.0 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Accelerometer, proximity الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, IM الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] WAP 2.0/xHTML, HTML الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] FM radio الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] No الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, MIDP 2.1 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Bright Red, Bright Green, Cyan,   Yellow, White and Black  - SNS apps - MP4/H.263/WMV player - MP3/WAV/WMA/AAC player - Photo editor - Organizer - Voice memo - Predictive text input       *Battery*   Li-Ion 1200 mAh battery (BL-4U) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Up to 1152 h الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Up to 17 h الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Up to 56 h  Li-Ion 1200 mAh battery (BL-4U)   for dual-SIM model الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Up to 624 h الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Up to 17 h

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك

----------


## maha elsayed

انا موبايلى اشا 501 بس لما ادوس على المتجر او التطبيقات بيقولى غير قادر على الوصول لهذه الصفحه ليه يا اخى

----------

